# Here's a Sinn you won't see every day.



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

In 1985, as a young Lockheed C-130 Hercules Crew Chief, I was responsible for setting and winding the 8 day mechanical back-up clock mounted on the co-pilots instrument panel before each flight. I took great pride in maintaining my 20 year-old jet in Full Mission Capable (FMC) condition at all times, and winding that clock was a daily ritual for me for the next 13 years. Fast-forward to 2007 while on a WUS Sinn factory tour that Crusader (Martin) organized, I spotted a Sinn aircraft clock built to the same mil-spec as my beloved Herky back-up clocks of old. This one pictured is the currently available Sinn NaBo 56/8 aircraft clock. I just placed an order for one today to go into a custom Land Rover Defender 110 being built for me in the UK.

From Sinns site:

Meets JAA FORM ONE requirements and the military test specification MIL-C-38207A 
Mechanical 8-day movement by Revue Thommen 
Functionally reliable at temperatures between -35 °C and +55 °C 
Especially resistant to vibration and shock 
Minute ring can be rotated in both directions 
Numbers and counters coated with non-persistent fluorescent luminous material 
Crystal with an anti-reflective coating on both sides 
Resistant to low pressure at high flight altitudes


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

....i always wanted to get something like that as desk clock, am i nuts? 
How large is that?...say 3" on a side or?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Andy S. said:


> ....i always wanted to get something like that as desk clock, am i nuts?
> How large is that?...say 3" on a side or?


Diameter of the case is 57.5 mm with a thickness of 38.5 mm.

If you want a cool Sinn desk clock check out the Sinn dashboard clocks here: http://www.sinn.de/Download/Bedienungsanleitung/Set-of-dashboard-clocks_engl.pdf


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

With today's standards, I say throw a nato on that and strap it on! :-d

A truly beautiful Sinn :-!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> a custom Land Rover Defender 110 being built for me in the UK.


Chief: as a long time owner/restorer of rovers, this little tidbit caught my eye. We need to see some photos of the beast when you get it. You've got the dash clock covered already 
David
previous rovers: 1995 D90 SW, 1967 Series IIa restored, 1989 Range Rover Great Divide Edition restored, 1999 Disco current daily driver


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

...there's a black Range Rover Sport in the parking garage i always drool over. Nice vehicle...wouldn't mind owning one at all.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

....hadn't seen those, interesting.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Awesome Bo, what a great way to remember the "old days". Look forward to seeing some pics when you get it. Very cool, just another example of Sinn rockin' the house!


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Diameter of the case is 57.5 mm with a thickness of 38.5 mm.
> 
> If you want a cool Sinn desk clock check out the Sinn dashboard clocks here: http://www.sinn.de/Download/Bedienungsanleitung/Set-of-dashboard-clocks_engl.pdf


Thanks for this link - never knew Sinn made clocks as well. They're so pretty...


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Andy S. said:


> ...there's a black Range Rover Sport in the parking garage i always drool over. Nice vehicle...wouldn't mind owning one at all.


It's funny. One of the first things the guys from the England office do when they come over here is pick up a Range Rover Sport. Gray seems to be a popular color. They call it a footballer's car.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

David Woo said:


> Chief: as a long time owner/restorer of rovers, this little tidbit caught my eye. We need to see some photos of the beast when you get it. You've got the dash clock covered already
> David
> previous rovers: 1995 D90 SW, 1967 Series IIa restored, 1989 Range Rover Great Divide Edition restored, 1999 Disco current daily driver


Very cool David! The Defender 110 has been my dream truck for a looooong time, but with only 500 imported into the US I knew I would never find one at a reasonable price. Then 2 things happened; 2003 came and Janne had a 110 custom built for him. With the rolling 25 year rule on non US spec imports, the Defender (first released in 1983) could now be imported into the US as is. Then earlier this year Janne posted a "do you like Land Rovers" thread in the Cafe and the rest is history.

The one being built for me is a 1985 in documentation only. Everything else is either new (and newer spec) or completely refurbished. I'll be sure to post pics when I pick it up in April.


----------



## OddE (Nov 21, 2007)

CMSgt Bo said:


> This one pictured is the currently available Sinn NaBo 56/8 aircraft clock. I just placed an order for one today to go into a custom Land Rover Defender 110 being built for me in the UK.


-First of all, congrats on the extra stripe! (Hope that's what it translates into!)

I've been looking for a nice dashboard clock for my SIIa 109", so we're sort of in the same boat. Figured I'd find a vintage one, though - otherwise, the clock would be worth more than the vehicle!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

OddE said:


> -First of all, congrats on the extra stripe! (Hope that's what it translates into!)
> 
> I've been looking for a nice dashboard clock for my SIIa 109", so we're sort of in the same boat. Figured I'd find a vintage one, though - otherwise, the clock would be worth more than the vehicle!


Thanks for the kind words. :thanks Yes, it is my last promotion until retirement.

Good point about the clock and your SIIa 109. There are usually a few 8 day aircraft clocks on the "Bay" for 2-300 USDs from time to time. I think it would add a nice touch to your classic. :-!


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi CMSgt Bo,

Here is a SINN aircraft clock that I have, with a SINN 356 to show it's size:










Thanks for sharing yours.

Tommy


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Now THAT is _very_ cool! I really like the oversized chrono actuation levers for use with flight gloves. I can certainly picture one of these in a Lockheed F-105 Lightning or a Republic F-4 Phantom in West German livery. _Very_ cool indeed! :-!

Thanks for posting Tommy. :thanks


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Great story!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

CMSgt Bo said:


> In 1985, as a young Lockheed C-130 Hercules Crew Chief, I was responsible for setting and winding the 8 day mechanical back-up clock mounted on the co-pilots instrument panel before each flight. I took great pride in maintaining my 20 year-old jet in Full Mission Capable (FMC) condition at all times, and winding that clock was a daily ritual for me for the next 13 years. Fast-forward to 2007 while on a WUS Sinn factory tour that Crusader (Martin) organized, I spotted a Sinn aircraft clock built to the same mil-spec as my beloved Herky back-up clocks of old. This one pictured is the currently available Sinn NaBo 56/8 aircraft clock. I just placed an order for one today to go into a custom Land Rover Defender 110 being built for me in the UK.
> 
> From Sinns site:
> 
> ...


Landrover Defender (my all time favorite) AND a Sinn 'clock' installed...

You are the man, Sarge!


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Some interesting pics - I love the old Sinn aircraft timer, nice - I presume both timers have a central minute/second hand and moveable bezel?
Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tucsonmike (Sep 24, 2009)

You definitely need to post pics of the rover when it is complete.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

tucsonmike said:


> You definitely need to post pics of the rover when it is complete.


Either that, or we'll all drop by and go for a ride, lol.
DW


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

David Woo said:


> Either that, or we'll all drop by and go for a ride, lol.
> DW


Sounds good, drop by anytime you're in the neighborhood! :-! 
My address is Morlauterer Straße 1, Kaiserslautern Germany. :-d


----------



## cyote57 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Sarge, I love the idea of adding a better clock to your Defender - that Sinn aircraft unit is spectacular. I drive a D-90 NAS that I bought new in '95 and now you've given me the idea to do something similar. My wife will love that idea, Im sure!! lol


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

cyote57 said:


> Hi Sarge, I love the idea of adding a better clock to your Defender - that Sinn aircraft unit is spectacular. I drive a D-90 NAS that I bought new in '95 and now you've given me the idea to do something similar. My wife will love that idea, Im sure!! lol


I'm always happy to help out where I can. ;-)

The Defender 90 is a pretty sweet ride. My wife (a fellow Houstonian) wasn't too warm to the idea of me having this truck built until we went to the UK last spring and visited the shop that is doing the work. Not only did she warm up, she now fully supports this project and wants a D-90 built for her by the same firm. I wonder if I should get two clocks now, just in case? :-d


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds really cool. Could you post some pics when you receive it?


----------



## cyote57 (Apr 21, 2007)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'm always happy to help out where I can. ;-)
> 
> The Defender 90 is a pretty sweet ride. My wife (a fellow Houstonian) wasn't too warm to the idea of me having this truck built until we went to the UK last spring and visited the shop that is doing the work. Not only did she warm up, she now fully supports this project and wants a D-90 built for her by the same firm. I wonder if I should get two clocks now, just in case? :-d


Im sure she'll be really happy with the D-90, if she knows what she's getting in for in terms of driving a truck versus a car. My wife loves ours... drives it all the time. But it definitely isnt a comfy, sedate, quiet car. It can be pretty noisy (with a soft top and exterior roll cage) and the ride can be a bit stiff, but its a lot of fun to drive - especially on those few days in Houston when you can roll the side curtains up and enjoy the fresh air.

I think two clocks are in order!! (Love to see photos of your truck when you get it completed)

Cheers,
Randall


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

andy_s said:


> Some interesting pics - I love the old Sinn aircraft timer, nice - I presume both timers have a central minute/second hand and moveable bezel?
> Nice, thanks for sharing.


andy_s,

For my SINN aircraft clock, you can rotate the inner circular ring by holding on to the "big ring" at the bezel area.



CMSgt Bo said:


> Now THAT is _very_ cool! I really like the oversized chrono actuation levers for use with flight gloves. I can certainly picture one of these in a Lockheed F-105 Lightning or a Republic F-4 Phantom in West German livery. _Very_ cool indeed! :-!
> 
> Thanks for posting Tommy. :thanks


CMSgt Bo (trying to decrypt your id, but no luck, is it some kind of military Sergeant ranking),

Took me a while to monitor on the bay to pick this one up at an affordable price. The seller told me it was from a F-104, F-105 or ME-109, don't remember exactly and could not find the original email. It was a bonus for me to find that it actually has a chronograph module on it rather than just a straight forward clock. This clock is not in good running condition and needs a service.

By the way, it is a flyback chronograph as well. I was pleasantly surprised after I have received it since the seller did not mention it at all in the auction description.

Please show us the picture of your defender once it is ready. :-!

Thanks.

Tommy


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

tyau said:


> CMSgt Bo (trying to decrypt your id, but no luck, is it some kind of military Sergeant ranking)...
> 
> Took me a while to monitor on the bay to pick this one up at an affordable price. The seller told me it was from a F-104, F-105 or ME-109, don't remember exactly and could not find the original email...
> 
> Please show us the picture of your defender once it is ready. :-!


CMSgt = Chief Master Sergeant (E-9) in the USAF.

I can see that clock being used in the F-104 (flown by the West German Luftwaffe from 1958-2004) but not in the F-105 Thud (Thunderchief) as they were never used by the Germans, nor the Me-109 as they were retired from service by the German AF in the mid 50's (Helmet Sinn didn't release his first timepiece until 1961).

I'll be sure to post Defender pics when I pick the truck up in the early spring. :-!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Where do you plan to mount it?
I guess you know that the Defenders leak like a sieve, compared to a car or an aircraft!

I contemplated, when they did my 110, to have them close the front dashboard vents, as 99% of the water ingress is there, but because I did not want an AC, had to leave them, as I need some air blowing on me from the front. (hot place, the Caymans!

The new Defender has no front vents, btw.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I forgot, when I had a 90, I had a guy install a more powerful servo for the steering, as my wife drove it 99% of the time.
Maybe an idea for your wifes 90?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

You custom 110 guys, did you go tdi or a big 5L gas? A custom 110 sounds like a lot of fun.
DW


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

David Woo said:


> You custom 110 guys, did you go tdi or a big 5L gas? A custom 110 sounds like a lot of fun.
> DW


I went with the 300Tdi with a bigger intercooler (Stage I tune) for reliability and economy (with the extra fuel tank it'll go nearly 1,000 miles between fill ups). Gas wasn't even a consideration for me. I decided against the newer TD5 diesel because it is computer controlled, where the 200 and 300 series motors can run off of one wire to the battery if you get into a bind. You get the TD5 electronics wet and you're stuck waiting for AAA (or ADAC in my case).


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Janne said:


> Where do you plan to mount it?
> I guess you know that the Defenders leak like a sieve, compared to a car or an aircraft!
> 
> I contemplated, when they did my 110, to have them close the front dashboard vents, as 99% of the water ingress is there, but because I did not want an AC, had to leave them, as I need some air blowing on me from the front. (hot place, the Caymans!
> ...


I have Chris installing a MUD UK center dash panel to house the clock, coolant temp, oil pressure, voltage, boost, and EGT gages.

My friends D-90 doesn't leak near as much as the C-130 Hercules' I've crewed over the years. After a good rain we had to mop out the flight decks before applying external power. :-s


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I will look into that panel. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I went with the 300Tdi with a bigger intercooler (Stage I tune) for reliability and economy (with the extra fuel tank it'll go nearly 1,000 miles between fill ups). Gas wasn't even a consideration for me. I decided against the newer TD5 diesel because it is computer controlled, where the 200 and 300 series motors can run off of one wire to the battery if you get into a bind. You get the TD5 electronics wet and you're stuck waiting for AAA (or ADAC in my case).


I went also with the 300Tdi.
Petrol (US=gas) was not an option for me. I feel that the characteristics of a Turbo boosted Diesel is more suitable for me. I tow a 28 footer a couple of times a year.
I opted out of the EGR valve and had a S/s exhaust without the catalyst installed.

As soon as my Garage is finished I plan to make my own Biodiesel

I have experience of the 2.5 Diesel, 300Tdi and the TD5.
The 2.5 diesel (no turbo) was really weak. I liked the TD5 (Designed by BMW) but it is a complicated engine. Here on island - simplicity rules.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Janne said:


> I will look into that panel. Thanks for the info!


Check here for info and good pics: https://www.expeditionexchange.com/muduk/


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I went with the 300Tdi with a bigger intercooler (Stage I tune) for reliability and economy (with the extra fuel tank it'll go nearly 1,000 miles between fill ups). Gas wasn't even a consideration for me. I decided against the newer TD5 diesel because it is computer controlled, where the 200 and 300 series motors can run off of one wire to the battery if you get into a bind. You get the TD5 electronics wet and you're stuck waiting for AAA (or ADAC in my case).


In today's world, I think you're right, the turbo diesel is the engine of choice. I still see folks putting the 5L in their project trucks over on ECR, those americans...

DW


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

First, congrats on the Chief Rocker...as I mentioned long ago, it was a foregone conclusion that I would be correct when I called ya "Chief Bo."

Second, sweet cockpit clock! Should look good in the LR.

Third, where ya having this 110in beast built?


----------



## td160 (Aug 14, 2007)

One of these would go well on the instrument panel of a custom hot rod/sports car. The ultimate flieger.|>

-Steve


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

hazmatman said:


> First, congrats on the Chief Rocker...as I mentioned long ago, it was a foregone conclusion that I would be correct when I called ya "Chief Bo."
> 
> Second, sweet cockpit clock! Should look good in the LR.
> 
> Third, where ya having this 110in beast built?


Thanks Doug, it's been a long time comin' and now I can finally burn my PFE/PDG. :-d

I've PM'd you re: the forum Landy builder.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

tyau said:


> Hi CMSgt Bo,
> 
> Here is a SINN aircraft clock that I have, with a SINN 356 to show it's size:
> 
> ...


That's a nice example of a Sinn NaBo 17 ZM. Here's what I've dug up on Konrad Knirim's web site:

*Description:*

Helmut Sinn Instrument clocks: The aircraft clocks of Helmut Sinn were at first very similar to the Junghans clocks of WWII., they were developed from them.

- NaBo 17 ZM (or 21 ZM) dashboard chronograph with central minute hand and two big pushers for start/stop and push back. The movement is based on Valjoux cal. 5. Case and shape like BoUk 1, winding and adjusting via knob. The clock has a central chronograph hand, a central 60-min.-counter and addition counting feature.

Further clocks of Sinn are e.g. NaBo 17 T, NaBo 17-30, NaBo 17 F, NaBo 17 FA (Fluor luminous indication e.g for Alphajet).

*Application:*

The NaBo 17 ZM was the standard instrumnent chronograph for all aircraft of the Federal Air Force of Germany (Bundesluftwaffe). The type 17 ZMT (used in fighters, helicopters and transport crafts T means Tritium luminous indication, and 'F' in 17 ZMF for Fluor, 'ZM' means 'Zentralminute' central minute hand.

The NaBo 16 is a chronograph with a dial with small second hand and 15-min.-counter. The second can be stopped and adjusted to the radio time signal. The NaBo 17 is like the NaBo 16 missing the small running second. NaBo 16 ES and NaBo 17 ES have a screwed back ans slightly different movement.

Photo: A test version of 'Eurofighter 2000' in 1993, 'Reduced Functionality Cockpit' of course with a Sinn dashboard clock NaBo 17 ZM.

http://www.knirim.de/a008mond.htm


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe Sinn made the clocks for the Transall aircraft, a C-130 look-a-like, Franco-German collaboration (German built, French paint was the joke at the time. Lovely to jump from!


----------



## trapmonkey (May 10, 2007)

Its tre odd how sinn owners like all things chunky and mil spec... I am a defender fan too after years using them in the UK and Africa. I once bid on a job lot of two MOD retired Pinkies, but lost out when bidding got too high... in the mid 90's.

It damned impressive what sinn does with their tech i say 

 cheers to all


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

trapmonkey said:


> Its tre odd how sinn owners like all things chunky and mil spec... I am a defender fan too after years using them in the UK and Africa. I once bid on a job lot of two MOD retired Pinkies, but lost out when bidding got too high... in the mid 90's.
> 
> It damned impressive what sinn does with their tech i say
> 
> cheers to all


I know what you mean. I my case _I am_ chunky _and_ Mil Spec. :-d

A Pink Panther would have been a cool pick-up but not very practical.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

The guy who does all of the work on my D90 has a Pinkie in his work shop (British Northwest LR). It's real, not a put-together. Strange how LRs end up all over the planet!

In 2003 a mate gave me a dash clock from an Mi-17 and I intended to install it in the D90. Unfortunately it broke before I got the chance to do so. I eventually located a T-72 clock after I moved to Tacoma and just unpacked it a couple of weeks ago. Now I've got to figure out where/how to install it in the Rhino!

PS - That MUDDASH or MUDPOD look like the deal. I also like the rails. ECR stopped selling seat rail mods, but this has got to be before spring! Strange, I've been on EE a few times in the past but never saw these products. Thanks for the link!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Nalu said:


> PS - That MUDDASH or MUDPOD look like the deal. I also like the rails. ECR stopped selling seat rail mods, but this has got to be before spring! Strange, I've been on EE a few times in the past but never saw these products. Thanks for the link!


I'm glad to help Colin. Here's their UK web site: http://www.mudstuff.co.uk/index.shtml

How long have you had your 90? Am I correct to assume it's a NAS model? Feel free to post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

'94 NAS, bought from the 2nd owner in '02 when I was stationed at NTC. It had the lift and a Borla on it when I bought it. Since then I've added SG tire carrier, SG roo bar, rear ARB locker, factory roof rack, the Raingler nets and had it Rhino-lined from the firewall to the rear sill.

When I bought it, little did I know that my next door neighbor was negotiating the purchase of a '93 NAS 110. I drove it a few times, but like the ST D90s better (it's just me and my dog most days). In 2003 I got the chance to drive the SAS's version of this truck in Baghdad - what a hoot!

Here it is in Texas, all packed up for the drive to Ft. Lewis. I need to take some new photos, I think this is the most recent one I have, lol










It's my daily driver and I'm looking at putting an ECR 4.6L (maybe even a Pursuit) in it sometime in the next year or two, once I get settled in to the next job.

Measured the T-72 clock last night and it will fit in the MUDPOD, so I think that is the way to go. I took the ashtray out years ago and don't even know where it is any longer, so this is looking like the solution.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Great truck and those sliders are pretty sweet. Are they ECR units? 

I've driven the RSOVs during Desert Shield/Storm when we were airlifting them into Northern Iraq. Rangers lead the way, right? I'm really looking forward to mine being finished. This project has been in the works for almost a year now. o|


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Had some RSOV time back in my TF days - good stuff. I heard they're going to something else now, not sure what.

I'm not sure, the previous owner did those. I want to say they're from somewhere else. I wish they stuck out a bit more - my size 11 has slid off them more than once when climbing in. I know they're sliders, but you tend to use them as a step.

Oh, and the Series-style grill was a great touch (Rovers North IIRC), so much better than the plastic!


----------



## hugel (Sep 8, 2009)

Regarding the Landrovers: It has to be a Series 2, or a military lightweight for me.

hugel


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

All this rover talk is making me nostalgic for my old series 2a. The photos are after the bulk of the work was complete, but I see the interior was not yet redone. Topless is how I drove it mostly, with the canvas top for the rainy season.
DW


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic looking cockpit clock~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Had an S3 SWB for a long time, the D90 is light years ahead in comfort, load capacity and ability to approach the legal speed limit :-d


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Had an S3 SWB for a long time, the D90 is light years ahead in comfort, load capacity and ability to approach the legal speed limit :-d


Give me coil over leaf springs any day. I like how you used the word approach and not meet or exceed. :-d


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

David Woo said:


> All this rover talk is making me nostalgic for my old series 2a. The photos are after the bulk of the work was complete, but I see the interior was not yet redone. Topless is how I drove it mostly, with the canvas top for the rainy season.
> DW


Great pics Dave! That baby was built for business; where is she now?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Great pics Dave! That baby was built for business; where is she now?


I sold it to a fellow rover guy here in Socal, who drove it for a couple of years and then sold it off to Colorado somewhere. I really miss the top-down driving 
It was my second of four rovers: first was a 1995 D90 SW, then a 1989 Range Rover Classic Great Divide Edition, one of 350, then the 1967 series 2a, and now a 1999 Disco 1.

Specs on the 2a:
2.25 HO Turner Engineering engine, shipped with one of their rebuilt series 3 transmissions, with the synchros
High ratio transfer case from the guys in Vancouver
Parabolc springs from Holland and OME shocks 
12 volt rewire front to back
original frame
original body panels straightened and resprayed

I had a disk brake kit on order from whats his name but it never arrived. I see Rovers North now sells his kit.
Some pieces from Ike Goss up in Oregon, pangolin 4x4.

My 5 year old (back then) son and I did most of the work over a 2 year period.
The wife was so glad when it was done, she could actually see the floor of the garage, lol.
DW

ps: the one trip picture was taken in Sheep Canyon, Anza Borrego Wilderness, CA.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I like how you used the word approach and not meet or exceed. :-d


In the 2a, with the Turner HO and the high ratio transfer case, with a good wind at my back and one foot out the door pushing, I could hit 60 mph on a downhill, lol.
I can't believe that my son and I took it on trips all over Calif, putting along at 60 mph for hours...
DW


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

David Woo said:


> I can't believe that my son and I took it on trips all over Calif, putting along at 60 mph for hours...
> DW


Obviously you two were in no hurry, forging memories tempered by the journey, not the destination. ;-)


----------



## gtopaul (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know, I think these would look awesome in a new Land Rover Defender.;-)


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

gtopaul said:


> I don't know, I think these would look awesome in a new Land Rover Defender.;-)


I agree with you Brother, but they're way too expensive for my blood.

BTW, I'm in Montgomery (Gunter) for the next week; are there any good catfish houses still around? :-!


----------



## gtopaul (Feb 12, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I agree with you Brother, but they're way too expensive for my blood.
> 
> BTW, I'm in Montgomery (Gunter) for the next week; are there any good catfish houses still around? :-!


Most eateries around Montgomery have catfish in some form. It's all good. The specific catfish houses are pretty much gone in the last couple of years. The recession got most of them. There are some new good places to eat in the renovated downtown about midway between Gunter and Maxwell.

We did a 5-year tour at Ramstein back in the eighties. Son was born at Landstuhl Army Hospital. We lived off base in Kottweiler-Schwanden our entire tour. Miss the place but still have my collection of Bimmers.;-)


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

gtopaul said:


> Most eateries around Montgomery have catfish in some form. It's all good. The specific catfish houses are pretty much gone in the last couple of years. The recession got most of them. There are some new good places to eat in the renovated downtown about midway between Gunter and Maxwell.
> 
> We did a 5-year tour at Ramstein back in the eighties. Son was born at Landstuhl Army Hospital. We lived off base in Kottweiler-Schwanden our entire tour. Miss the place but still have my collection of Bimmers.;-)


Bimmers? I'd of taken you for a Pontiac man. ;-)

Sounds like you were at Ramstein the same time I was at Rhein Main. Germany's a lot different now. Some things are for the better while others are not. I guess that's what is called progress.

I'll check out the eateries downtown. The last time I was there we found a great Blues Club with live music. Maybe I'll get lucky again on this trip.

Thanks for the info and congrats on your first Sinn. :-!


----------



## Vortex (Dec 24, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thanks for the kind words. :thanks Yes, it is my last promotion until retirement.
> 
> Good point about the clock and your SIIa 109. There are usually a few 8 day aircraft clocks on the "Bay" for 2-300 USDs from time to time. I think it would add a nice touch to your classic. :-!


Thanks for the link CMSgt . . . and please accept my congratulations on your promotion.

My sincere hopes for a long and happy retirement. I am certain you have earned it. |>


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Vortex said:


> Thanks for the link CMSgt . . . and please accept my congratulations on your promotion.
> 
> My sincere hopes for a long and happy retirement. I am certain you have earned it. |>


Thank you for your kind words. I still have five good years left in me before I'm forced to retire. Then I'll have to get a real job. ;-)


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

110, 110, 110, 110...
Aren't those pics ready yet?
:-d
DW

ps: been ruminating about a d90 project for awhile now, everyone at my house is groaning.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

The boys at Solihul have been taking their sweet-assed time. It should be done at the end of the month. Of course they've said this several times since last March. :-|


----------



## bonekrusher (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice time piece but you know there is only one real Chief and thats a Navy Chief.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

bonekrusher said:


> Nice time piece but you know there is only one real Chief and thats a Navy Chief.


Ummmmm, really? :think:

Don't they call _all_ their SNCOs Chief? ;-)


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Bumping this ancient thread to see if there are any other combination Sinn/Landy fans on the forum these days. I have had this project in mind for years and finally found the right clock at the right time for the right price.

I have this NaBo 17 clock coming from Germany...










and will be installing it in this Land Rover....










Any other Landy/Sinn fans out there?


----------



## Crow (Dec 14, 2008)

Nabo17 on the left, still a flying instrument.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is another one 









G


----------

